# Exhaust Manifold



## Krets (Feb 17, 2011)

I just joined today. 1 st posting.

I'm trying to clean up the engine of my 64 GTO. The exhaust manifolds need some attention. I'm looking for a paint that will make them appear new/original and withstand the heat. Any suggestions on a product that will not require constant touch up?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I've had good luck with the Eastwood Co. products. I would recommend thier cast iron paint, but proper prep is required so they must be removed, prepped (sandblasted) and painted for best results. :cheers


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I've mentioned this before, paint is not the right product for your manifolds. No matter what you do, it's going to burn off. For the correct finish on your manifolds (and any other raw cast items) use Calyx Manifold Dressing. To use it, use a wire wheel or wire brush to get rid of the loose surface rust and then you apply it with a rag, or your fingertips (it's non-toxic) and wipe off any excess. It's super easy to use and it lasts for years.

Chuck


----------



## 6tee7 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm working on the same issue, gona use POR 15 factory manifold gray. I've used some of their other products and they work very well.


----------



## kanthonyk (Jan 18, 2016)

chuckha62 said:


> I've mentioned this before, paint is not the right product for your manifolds. No matter what you do, it's going to burn off. For the correct finish on your manifolds (and any other raw cast items) use Calyx Manifold Dressing. To use it, use a wire wheel or wire brush to get rid of the loose surface rust and then you apply it with a rag, or your fingertips (it's non-toxic) and wipe off any excess. It's super easy to use and it lasts for years.
> 
> Chuck


Hey Chuck, this helps me me out. I just posted similar question for my 65. Should of read this first lol


----------



## kanthonyk (Jan 18, 2016)

what is the correct color dressing for 1965 exhaust manifolds


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Original was natural cast steel...and they quickly rust.

Over the years, have used Eastwood gray/silver and had ex manifolds coated nearby at HPC.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Original was natural cast steel...and they quickly rust.

Over the years, have used Eastwood cast iron gray, and had ex manifolds coated nearby at HPC in a similar color


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've used regular stove paint and it holds up for years. Comes in black and grey. Did my '67 in 2011 about 10,000 miles ago, and they look like new still. If you want the genuine look, what pinionhead said. I painted mine black.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

kanthonyk said:


> what is the correct color dressing for 1965 exhaust manifolds


I've never seen any colors. The Calyx is a paste and makes the manifolds look like raw, new cast iron. It doesn't rust and it doesn't burn off. I've used it for years.

Turns out that Calyx is now sold by Eastwood. Here's a picture of what you will end up with:


----------



## kanthonyk (Jan 18, 2016)

i like the grey look


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

I have had great luck with this product from KBS. I wire brushed the manifolds while on the engine to knock off the loose rust. It has held up very well the past 2 years.

https://www.kbs-coatings.com/XTC.html

I used the brush on cast iron grey.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

ALKYGTO said:


> I've had good luck with the Eastwood Co. products. I would recommend thier cast iron paint, but proper prep is required so they must be removed, prepped (sandblasted) and painted for best results. :cheers


I also used Eastwood grey hi temp manifold paint and so far so good and it hasn't discolored.


----------

